# Paphiopedilum superbiens



## Anca86 (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello everybody,

I received today a Paphiopedilum superbiens and I have 2 questions:
1. Does it need a rest period? 
2. Does it produce stolones?
Thank you!


----------



## Ray (Jan 28, 2022)

I am not aware that any paphs need rest periods. If they do, the ones I have grown have tolerated not getting any.

Superbiens has a more compact rhizome.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 28, 2022)

Anca86 said:


> ....I received today a Paphiopedilum superbiens and I have 2 questions:
> 1. Does it need a rest period?
> 2. Does it produce stolones?
> Thank you!


1. Does it need a rest period? NO (as Ray already mentioned)
2. Does it produce stolones? NO


----------



## Anca86 (Jan 28, 2022)

GuRu said:


> 1. Does it need a rest period? NO (as Ray already mentioned)
> 2. Does it produce stolones? NO


I was asking about the stolones because my superbiens looks strange.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 29, 2022)

Anca86 said:


> I was asking about the stolones because my superbiens looks strange.



In my eyes this isn't a stolon but a climbing rhizome. I don't know and am not sure....but would assume that this might be a trait of single plants.
I had the same appearance with a Paph. lawrenceanum. Unfortunately the plant doesn't exist anymore because I damaged it hard by accident. I stumpled and catched my fall by putting my hand somewhere....unfortunately I put it directly on this plant and damaged it. After that she didn't recover and eventually died.
Though I had this plant for many years she never flowered and therefore I can't really confirm if it was a true Paph. lawrenceanum or whether the name was only written on the tag.


----------



## Anca86 (Jan 29, 2022)

GuRu said:


> In my eyes this isn't a stolon but a climbing rhizome. I don't know and am not sure....but would assume that this might be a trait of single plants.
> I had the same appearance with a Paph. lawrenceanum. Unfortunately the plant doesn't exist anymore because I damaged it hard by accident. I stumpled and catched my fall by putting my hand somewhere....unfortunately I put it directly on this plant and damged it. After that she didn't recover and eventually died.
> Though I had this plant for many years she never flowered and therefore I can't really confirm if it was a true Paph. lawrenceanum or whether the name was only written on the tag.


Thank you !
Sorry for your orchid but at least you did not hurt yourself


----------



## Lucienne (Feb 1, 2022)

Anca86 said:


> I was asking about the stolones because my superbiens looks strange.


Yes, an interesting and unclear phenomenon. I also encountered this on plants that used to grow normally for years. For example, purpuratum. Pinocchio has a new growth with this structure.


----------

